# Rally II wheel color



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

Who knows which color to use on the inner part of Rally II wheels? I'm looking for a spray can so I can do this myself. Links to products get an added internet high five. thanks!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here are the 2 colors (silver & Gray);

YearOne Online Shopping

Here is the masking kit for 15" wheels;

YearOne Online Shopping


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

The masking kit is awesome and if you prep your rims right, they will look professional all the way.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

ok, I've got the spray cans and masking material. New questions. Can I paint directly over powder coat or is some prep required? It'd be awesome if all I need to do is lay down the masking material and be good to spray, seeing as sanding the surface with any consistency is going to be a PITA. Primer on the powder coat then hit it with enamel? If so, which primer?

Keeping my fingers crossed I can spray right onto the fresh powder coated surface:willy:


----------



## 67goatman455 (Sep 22, 2007)

Yes you can paint right over it. use a medium grit scuff pad, a "prep-all" cleaner, and go at it. If it starts to fish-eye, STOP, let it dry, and use some type of primer. i used a green tinted primer from o'reallys


----------

